# Adult KSB Not Eating, Spitting Out Her Food



## kapsey (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello!

I have an adult female Kenyan Sand Boa who has historically had eating issues. Her previous owners fed her live. I feed her frozen-thawed mice. 

I try feeding her every 2-3 weeks. She will sometimes get seemingly spooked by the mouse and run for it. If I’m lucky, she will bite, but she usually spits it out after 5 minutes or so instead of swallowing. I provide resistance and wiggle the mouse during the whole time.

I once tried getting a live mouse since she used to eat live, and even though I tried multiple times over several days, she completely ignored it. 

If I’m lucky, I can get her to eat every few months at best. Last time I had to basically force feed her. 

I’m worried that there may be potentially something wrong. Any advice?

She’s in a 20 gallon tank with aspen, the UTH is set around 93-96F.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

kapsey said:


> I provide resistance and wiggle the mouse during the whole time.


Don't do this. 

She is probably dropping it out of fear. Try just leaving food in on the substrate over night.


----------

